# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Gewicht verliezen en zwemmen.

## wurrempie

Hallo allemaal,
Ikzelf ben 23 kilo afgevallen en ben tevens een sportfanaat.
Nu ben ik nieuwschierig of er mensen zij die op een zwem-fit-afval club zouden gaan?
Dat je fanatiek aan aqua sport doet (combinatie aqua-joggen, trimzwemmen en aqua-fit) in combinatie met begeleid afvallen?
Graag jullie reacties of hier belangstelling voor is oner jullie?

groetjes wurrempie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Wurrempie: nogmaals heel knap je hebt een bijzondere prestatie geleverd door zoveel af te vallen!!! ik ben geen zwemratje maar ik hoop dat er leden zijn die wel deze mooie sport beoefenen...ik hoop dat er gauw reactie's komen voor jou...mocht dat even niet het geval zijn, speur dan even naar andere onderwerpen, misschien vindt je daar mensen die met jou over dit onderwerp kunnen praten!!! het kost soms even tijd maar het is beslist de moeite waard...omdat er zoveel onderwerpen zijn Wurrempie kan het zo maar voorkomen dat men elkaar spreekt bij andere posten...succes nogmaals... :Smile:  

Groeten

----------

